# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  لبنان يصدر مذكرة توقيف بحق معمر القذافي في قضية موسى الصدر

## حسان القضاة

أصدر القضاء اللبناني مذكرة توقيف بحق الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي لاتهامه بـ "التحريض على خطف" الإمام اللبناني الشيعي موسى الصدر، الذي اختفى قبل 30 عاماً خلال

أكثر...

----------

